# Things change/Marci and not Sally Ann



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

Unfortunately things change, and we will not be getting Sally Ann after all. 

The foster family refuses(?) to give her up and are adopting her themselves. Our second choice was still available so instead we are adopting 1 1/2 year old black lab.



http://search.petfinder.com/petnote...1449&tmpl=print


I have to admit, I am sad and somewhat disappointed, but I know Marci will be a good dog, and a great friend for Hailey. 



Things happen for a reason, and this is one of those things I guess.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh that's too bad...the link didn't work so I couldn't see her, but I'm sure I'll see her soon enough. Has Hailey met her yet?


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry you didnt get Sally. 
Sometimes foster families get more attached to their fosters than they expected. 

Any updates on Marci?


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

cham said:


> Unfortunately things change, and we will not be getting Sally Ann after all.
> 
> The foster family refuses(?) to give her up and are adopting her themselves. Our second choice was still available so instead we are adopting 1 1/2 year old black lab.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you won't be disappointed. And you're right, things do happen for a reason.

Do you have any recent picts because the link you posted to petfinder.com doesn't work.


----------

